# Fe is cool.



## SilentScream (Mar 31, 2011)

FreeSpirit said:


> How about post #11 in this thread (my very longggggg
> description of what Fe may be)- In your experience, is it fairly
> accurate? Or way off?


I'm usually not one to question another person's research generally. But it's far-fetched and stereotypical and like many online sources on Fe and other cognitive functions as well, tries to explain something which is a thought process without separating the motivations from it. I've read little from Lenore Thomson's work - but I can't say that I relate to it in it's entirety. Here's my take on with regards to agreement or disagreement:



> *in that it says the Fe
> user is often not even in touch with their own
> feelings or the feelings of other people, *but rather
> a set of standards/goals they believe in and hold
> ...


The disagreement above that goals and goal setting is primarily a result of motivations which imo can't easily be separated from thought processes. Also goals and ideals can shift depending on perceived outcome. Which basically gives rise to some sort of unpredictability even in the behaviours of Fe-doms. For example ... a type 6 Fe-dom is one that assigns value to authority and submits to that authority. A type 8 Fe-dom [though rare, but not necessarily impossible] will seek to become that authority and then set standards for the group instead of submitting to the group. A type 3 Fe-dom will likely play the cheerleader / advocate role in a group setting. A type 5 Fe-dom would look to gain what he/she can intellectually. A Type 2 will give of themselves and conform but expect that others will love him/her for giving of himself/herself. 

How do we decide what each Fe-dom will do without separating what motivates them to behave in that particular manner. 

This is my main disagreement with trying "group" all Fe doms users [or even non Fe users] into some sort of a single-minded herd.


----------



## SilentScream (Mar 31, 2011)

Overflow said:


> @JungyesMBTIno
> @Jawz
> @Worriedfunction
> 
> ...


Another thing you have to keep in mind is that if an Fe-"dom" appears "unhealthy" ... then another possible explanation is that Fe may not even be one of their processes to begin with, or could potentially be a tertiary or inferior function being utilized in a situation or set of circumstances where it is being forced as a dominant/aux function. Lack of unfamiliarity with ones own dominant/aux function is what causes almost "childish" behaviours when it comes to expression of that particular function. 

My point is that what seems to be Fe, may not even be Fe ... how can one even be sure what another person's dominant or aux function really is, also considering that so many people have difficulty determining their own. I've noticed several people question their own type time and time again and then make absolute certain assertions of other people's types that I've lost all faith in almost everyone's ability [including my own] to type other people. 

I know several married Te-users who've made it their objective/goal in life to "care for other people's feelings" ... having that a goal doesn't automatically make them capable of doing it if you know what I mean. So those Te-users will very possibly score and even appear as Fe-doms --- but could very well only be exhibiting signs of Fe without actually using it.

I know one Te-user is one who's made it a goal to take care of his parents. He tries to act in a "Fe-way" ... but since he's not an Fe-user, he can only take it so far before he himself undoes what he did because it's not his inherent preference. His parents demand empathy, but since he's incapable of core empathy, he can only provide them with their basic needs and just cannot take it as far as an Fe-dom would and therefore ends up sabotaging his own work, creating a spiral of manipulation based on his tertiary Fi.


----------



## bluenlgy (Apr 27, 2011)

Fi = Intense personal love

Fe = Orgy


----------



## hylogenesis (Apr 26, 2012)

Fe is also quite heavy and can be found in the cores of very massive stars.


----------



## Arrow (Mar 2, 2012)

I love the caring ability that Fe has, but I don't like that it sometimes feels impersonal in a group setting.


----------

